# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  RoNA SerBot, robotic nursing assistant, Hstar Technologies Corporation, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hstar Technologies Corporation

----------


## Airicist

RoNA SerBot 201409 

Published on Oct 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

RoNA Lift 201410 

Published on Oct 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

RoNA demo 

Published on Jan 30, 2015

----------

